# Current Status On The Pm-1228vf-lb Lathe



## accokeek (Dec 5, 2015)

I have been following the various discussions on the PM1228VF-LB and am quite intrigued by both the size and the feature set, BUT I still can't find a listing on the OMT web site.  Can anyone provide the current state of play regarding these machines?  I realize that there may a non-trivial wait involved, but Matt and his company has treated me quite well in the past and if available, I would be inclined to go to him for a new lathe


----------



## koba49 (Mar 4, 2016)

I just put a deposit down on one today I got quoted 9-12 weeks on delivery, and he said there have been some small improvements on this lates batch, dial speed changes, and something to do with the main lead screw to help with threading


----------



## accokeek (Mar 4, 2016)

koba49 said:


> I just put a deposit down on one today I got quoted 9-12 weeks on delivery, and he said there have been some small improvements on this lates batch, dial speed changes, and something to do with the main lead screw to help with threading



Thanks, I'm still torn between the 1228 and the 1236 - advantages to each and I'm dithering a bit


----------



## mksj (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks like an ideal smaller lathe for those that do not need longer travel, or do not have the space for a larger machine. A 1236 would be about twice the weight. Significant features over  the previous 1030 and 1127 models, especially the less change gears, larger spindle bore, D1-4 chuck mount and MT3 tailstock. Much more versatile and mainstream tooling would be available. Versus the 1236, having a 2Hp DC variable speed motor and running off of 120V is really sweet for the smaller shop. This looks like a game changer model in all respects, look forward to seeing some pictures and reviews.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 5, 2016)

Definitely interested in seeing this lathe!


----------

